# should women do dips?



## a.notherguy

odd question i know lol but my gf was told by a pt the other day (whilst she was doing assisted dips in a fitness style gym) that women shouldnt do dips. he said that because women have different make up to the shoulder muscles (all i can think of here is that he meant women are naturally less broad), that it put the joints at too much risk.

any thoughts on this, women of UKM?


----------



## marknorthumbria

sounds like a load of sh1t to me

theres birds at my gym broader than me lol


----------



## Beklet

None I can type while at work..... 

No reason not to, maybe she needs the bars or her hands closer together then? I manage fine (apart from the fact I can't actually DO bodyweight dips) on the assisted machine I just have the bars as close together as I can...and I have really short stumpy arms...

Bit like my taekwondo teacher who seems convinced full pushups are bad for women who haven't had babies.....no idea of hs reasoning for that I just ignore him and do them anyway....

Shoulder muscles are shoulder muscles, they're all the same, male or female, surely?


----------



## Breda

Complete nonsense


----------



## a.notherguy

Beklet said:


> None I can type while at work.....
> 
> No reason not to, maybe she needs the bars or her hands closer together then? I manage fine (apart from the fact I can't actually DO bodyweight dips) on the assisted machine I just have the bars as close together as I can...and I have really short stumpy arms...
> 
> Bit like my taekwondo teacher who seems convinced full pushups are bad for women who haven't had babies.....no idea of hs reasoning for that I just ignore him and do them anyway....
> 
> Shoulder muscles are shoulder muscles, they're all the same, male or female, surely?


shes also go stumpy arms lol

i thought he was talking bollox but just thought id check as id hate for her to blow a shoulder out.

imo, if an exercise is comfortable to do, then its good to go


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

Sounds like bull**** to me!


----------



## Suprakill4

Doesnt sound right to me mate. Girlfriend does dips and has no issues and really likes them.


----------



## Bora

sounds like pt sniffin about hoping she would ask for some sessions i hate pts at comercial gyms!


----------



## johnnya

I can understand women without any arms not doing them because when they lift their feet they'll just fall on the floor but cant see any other reason not to , although missing legs might be an issue


----------



## SCOOT123

bigforbday said:


> sounds like pt sniffin about hoping she would ask for some sessions i hate pts at comercial gyms!


This^^


----------



## a.notherguy

bigforbday said:


> sounds like pt sniffin about hoping she would ask for some sessions i hate pts at comercial gyms!


ha ha, he does compliment her alot but he can sniff all he wants, she doesnt go for kids almost half her age with one direction hair cuts :lol:


----------



## Freeby0

I think hes just trying to give the impression he knows everything, alot of pts do it... not just pts either... doctors, police ect... People with jobs were they have to help/guide people seem to make up alot of **** while there at it for some reason... not all though.


----------



## Queenie

Hormones are different. Muscles aren't.

I can't see any reasons why women shouldn't dip.


----------



## Big ape

Throw a medicine ball at the ****


----------



## ah24

Another PT giving the rest a bad name.

No difference in shoulder anatomy what-so-ever, except narrower so sometimes standard dipping bars are too wide. I know Life Fitness have an assisted machine where you can alter the grip narrow/wide.

The only exercises females should be wary of - around 'that' time of the month - are low rep squats & deads due to the pelvis being unstable.


----------



## monkeybiker

Sounds bs to me. Muscles are the same and the joints are the same.


----------



## rectus

ah24 said:


> Another PT giving the rest a bad name.
> 
> No difference in shoulder anatomy what-so-ever, except narrower so sometimes standard dipping bars are too wide. I know Life Fitness have an assisted machine where you can alter the grip narrow/wide.
> 
> The only exercises females should be wary of - around 'that' time of the month - are low rep squats & deads due to the pelvis being unstable.


Interesting, I didn't know that. So not only is their pelvis unstable but they're also mentally unstable 

Could you explain why it's unstable?


----------



## SCOOT123

P.S

The only time a women should be doing dips is when there dipping there mouths over the end of my sword!


----------



## ah24

rectus said:


> Interesting, I didn't know that. So not only is their pelvis unstable but they're also mentally unstable
> 
> Could you explain why it's unstable?


Haha exactly!

The reason why is because during menstruation, they produce relaxin in small amounts. Relaxin is the hormone responsible for the pelvis becoming 'loose' for the baby to fit through, the reason some females' abdominal walls split. It basically 'relaxes' tendons & ligaments.

So quite dangerous to train with. Around menstrual cycles its small amounts so no real issue apart from pelvis. Right around pregnancy though it affects pretty much all joints so easy to hyperextend.


----------



## rectus

ah24 said:


> Haha exactly!
> 
> The reason why is because during menstruation, they produce relaxin in small amounts. Relaxin is the hormone responsible for the pelvis becoming 'loose' for the baby to fit through, the reason some females' abdominal walls split. It basically 'relaxes' tendons & ligaments.
> 
> So quite dangerous to train with. Around menstrual cycles its small amounts so no real issue apart from pelvis. Right around pregnancy though it affects pretty much all joints so easy to hyperextend.


Excellent. How would you approach a female client about this? I'm awkward when it comes to these kinds of things and I'd probably say something like "look sweet cheeks, when you're on the blob you can't squat because your minge cage gets wobbly" *slap on the buttocks*

Also, "relaxin", really? They should have called it something more appropriate like "irate".


----------



## ah24

rectus said:


> Excellent. How would you approach a female client about this? I'm awkward when it comes to these kinds of things and I'd probably say something like "look sweet cheeks, when you're on the blob you can't squat because your minge cage gets wobbly" *slap on the buttocks*
> 
> Also, "relaxin", really? They should have called it something more appropriate like "irate".


I'm quite blunt with it and just ask them to email me 7 days before their period is due. It's only my clients that can actually lift heavy I ask, because its only a few at one point I'm usually v sad and put it in my diary!

Can be handy to know if you're coaching female diets too. Around this time is when their cravings tend to go up so are more likely to cheat. So with certain females I'll ramp carbs up a little over this time to try and control it. If I know they have NO will power I may take carbs out, to create a buffer if they're bound to cheat on diet.

Basically females are a nightmare. And definitely agree on 'irate'!


----------



## IGotTekkers

I think unless its to dip to the bottom of the sink to grab that last bit of cutlery then....

oh nevermind its friday.


----------



## deeconfrost

Just sounds all kinky to me....


----------



## latblaster

The only reason, might be that women have a more narrow Carpal Tunnel. This is a groove (kind of) in the wrist in which the median nerve is situated.

The nerve supplies the index, middle & half of the ring finger. When it's compressed you get CTS - Carpal Tunnel Syndrome.

But as for the musculature being 'different'...load of rubbish.


----------



## Skye666

ah24 said:


> I'm quite blunt with it and just ask them to email me 7 days before their period is due. It's only my clients that can actually lift heavy I ask, because its only a few at one point I'm usually v sad and put it in my diary!
> 
> Can be handy to know if you're coaching female diets too. Around this time is when their cravings tend to go up so are more likely to cheat. So with certain females I'll ramp carbs up a little over this time to try and control it. If I know they have NO will power I may take carbs out, to create a buffer if they're bound to cheat on diet.
> 
> Basically females are a nightmare. And definitely agree on 'irate'![/
> 
> Perfect!!! :thumbup1: ! I'm always telling male wannabe trainers in my gym who tell women aload of rubbish they should know this stuff ( but they simply dont) the cravings are a a massive issue ...I will kill for chocolate!!!!


----------



## Queenie

@Skye666 adam isn't a wannabe! Not that I have to worry about periods but if I did i'd like my PT to have the knowledge to support my training at that time.


----------



## ah24

Skye666 said:


> Perfect!!! :thumbup1: ! I'm always telling male wannabe trainers in my gym who tell women aload of rubbish they should know this stuff ( but they simply dont) the cravings are a a massive issue ...I will kill for chocolate!!!!


Glad you agree!

Honestly it's shocking how many trainers either;

A) Spout utter sh1t

B) Can't get the basics right with clients. (Bad squat mechanics is my worst)

I'm far from a 'great' trainer, but I pay attention to detail and give a sh1t about my clients - 2 things most trainers don't seem to manage 

Sad for their clients that pay them!


----------



## rectus

Skye666 said:


> Perfect!!! :thumbup1: ! I'm always telling male wannabe trainers in my gym who tell women aload of rubbish they should know this stuff ( but they simply dont) the cravings are a a massive issue ...I will kill for chocolate!!!!


But you have to be careful here. If you identify with it being a real issue then it may act as permission to gorge.


----------



## rectus

ah24 said:


> Glad you agree!
> 
> Honestly it's shocking how many trainers either;
> 
> A) Spout utter sh1t
> 
> B) Can't get the basics right with clients. (Bad squat mechanics is my worst)
> 
> I'm far from a 'great' trainer, but I pay attention to detail and give a sh1t about my clients - 2 things most trainers don't seem to manage
> 
> Sad for their clients that pay them!


Be my mentor!?


----------



## Skye666

rectus said:


> But you have to be careful here. If you identify with it being a real issue then it may act as permission to gorge.


It's not the gorge I worry about...it's the thought of standing in court explaining why I abandoned my car, ran into the shop knocked out anyone in my way and threatened the girl on the till if she didn't hurry up I would prob wrap the till round her neck ...just a thought U understand in reality I tend to just wait til it passes lol


----------



## latblaster

Spread the love, eh?


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> Spread the love, eh?


If its not a full moon...yes


----------



## latblaster

Noblesse Oblige.


----------



## latblaster

" Pelvis being unstable"

Unless you're being coy, there is not an anatomical reason for avoiding doing squats.


----------



## HJL

ah24 said:


> low rep squats


wouldnt like to see a pregnant woman do that! id be underneath with a blanket!


----------



## Beklet

ah24 said:


> Haha exactly!
> 
> The reason why is because during menstruation, they produce relaxin in small amounts. Relaxin is the hormone responsible for the pelvis becoming 'loose' for the baby to fit through, the reason some females' abdominal walls split. It basically 'relaxes' tendons & ligaments.
> 
> So quite dangerous to train with. Around menstrual cycles its small amounts so no real issue apart from pelvis. Right around pregnancy though it affects pretty much all joints so easy to hyperextend.


How does that work? Genuinely curious as I would have thought a period is pretty good confirmation a woman isn't pregnant so wouldn't release the hormone?

Besides I find squats and deads that week help alleviate my cramps :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Edit just read up on it - seems men also produce it to keep their sperm mobile..

Do female powerlifters not compete the week before their period then?


----------



## ah24

latblaster said:


> " Pelvis being unstable"
> 
> Unless you're being coy, there is not an anatomical reason for avoiding doing squats.


No anatomical reason? I strongly disagree.

When the aforementioned hormones are released, the ligaments around the pelvis soften. So, the position of the pelvis can shift minutely. If you think this is a good/safe thing I think you need to re-evaluate. If the pelvis has an anterior tilt, to it - the center of gravity it thrown off. Which, will result in different movement patterns/muscles being recruited.

We've had big discussions about this at UP, and got our therapists involved. For any 'experienced' female lifter, it is not recommended.

Am I saying every female that squats whilst on her blob is going to slip a disc? No... But I think as a trainer you should be more pro-active in thinking outside the box.


----------



## ah24

Beklet said:


> How does that work? Genuinely curious as I would have thought a period is pretty good confirmation a woman isn't pregnant so wouldn't release the hormone?
> 
> Besides I find squats and deads that week help alleviate my cramps :lol:





Beklet said:


> Edit just read up on it - seems men also produce it to keep their sperm mobile..
> 
> Do female powerlifters not compete the week before their period then?


Nope, they still produce it - as you've just read.

The amount that a man would produce compared to a female is hugely different.


----------



## Beklet

ah24 said:


> No anatomical reason? I strongly disagree.
> 
> When the aforementioned hormones are released, the ligaments around the pelvis soften. So, the position of the pelvis can shift minutely. If you think this is a good/safe thing I think you need to re-evaluate. If the pelvis has an anterior tilt, to it - the center of gravity it thrown off. Which, will result in different movement patterns/muscles being recruited.
> 
> We've had big discussions about this at UP, and got our therapists involved. For any 'experienced' female lifter, it is not recommended.
> 
> Am I saying every female that squats whilst on her blob is going to slip a disc? No... But I think as a trainer you should be more pro-active in thinking outside the box.


I already have a bad anterior tilt (it's being fixed though)....not that I've squatted heavy for some time, I'm more likely to pull a hamstring :lol:


----------



## latblaster

I may have been a bit premature with my post.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/2011710

Paronomasia intended.

I stand corrected AH.


----------



## Madoxx

ah24 said:


> thinking outside the box.


Pun intended?

Surely dips hit the lower pec and make them appear to have firmer tits?


----------



## latblaster

Madoxx said:


> Pun intended?
> 
> Surely dips hit the lower pec and make them appear to have firmer tits?


Sod off welshie...


----------



## Madoxx

latblaster said:


> Sod off welshie...


I was being serious, however ive just googled it, and no, dips do not prevent gravity


----------



## HAWKUS

i thought it would be a perfect exercise for a woman...get the posture used to what needed to arch over to wash the dishes


----------



## latblaster

Madoxx said:


> I was being serious, however ive just googled it, and no, dips do not prevent gravity


And I was joking.


----------



## Tinytom

The amount of stupid sexist jokes in this thread by various people just highlights why women don't like posting here.

You think you're funny? Actually you all look like idiots.


----------



## Tinytom

SCOOT123 said:


> P.S
> 
> The only time a women should be doing dips is when there dipping there mouths over the end of my sword!


Stupid post.


----------



## SCOOT123

Tinytom said:


> Stupid post.


Was having a moment sorry pal!


----------



## Mabbs87

Hey found some of the information on here really useful, thanks very much, tried some body weight dips today and struggled to go to depth. Good to know about the OL menstrual cycle and the squatting situation ! Cheers


----------



## A normal human

HAWKUS said:


> i thought it would be a perfect exercise for a woman...get the posture used to what needed to arch over to wash the dishes


Stupid post


----------



## Kristina

Bull****. Dips are amongst my favourite exercises. I'm enjoying up to 20k dips for 5+ reps... frequency, volume and FULL range of motion is key to sweet progress.


----------

